

How Open Is Facebook, Really? - garbowza
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_open_is_facebook_really.php

======
thingsilearned
"history shows that it ends in hubris (e.g. AOL, Microsoft). Facebook doesn't
control social networking yet, far from it. But it's feasible that they will
in future, if/when MySpace is vanquished."

